# hyperactivity, eczema & food additives



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi i know im probably not in the right place but dont know who else to ask.  we have just deduced that DS is seriously affected by what he eats.  his behaviour has been vile for 8 months & his eczema so bad i wanted to cry for him suffering so much.

we decided to be really careful about what we feed him as we noticed certain things made his eczema worse.  within 4 days it was gone & by day 5 his behaviour was excellent & we had our lovely little boy back.  problem is if he has something his eczema flares up straight away & his behaviour is bad for 3 or 4 days so if he has something that makes him flare up on a monday (by accident as it is still trial & error)  & something else bad on a Friday then that is a whole week of bad behaviour, sleepless nights & a good couple of weeks of eczema.

i just wanted any advice for going out as i now feel tied to the house as we are too frightened to feed him whilst out (last time an innocent chocolate muffin had his eczema raging & him racing round at 5am!!!!) so does anyone else have this problem and can offer advice on good food choices when out when most kids menus are full of nuggets & sausages & adult meals of eg shepherds pie has gravy mix in it which he cant have!!! going demented

thanks in advance

mo


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Mo

The only option you have is to go to places where the food is freshly cooked (not frozen then microwaved) so that you can control what he has and inform the staff of your sons eating needs. Carverys are good as normally you add gravy yourself. Some restaurants will let you have half portions for children. It would be worth you making a few phone calls to see which eating places are suited to you. I know that BHS are really good (and you dont have to have gravy).

It may be worth you having a look on the ecyzema society website to see if they can suggest any ''skin friendly places to eat''.

The other option is to take your own picnic food that you know he can have.

Jeanttex


----------

